# HBO ON DEMAND?



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sure this has been covered ad nauseam, but a basic search did not reveal much in the answer department.

Does anyone have any information as to when DOD might have HBO?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

HBO on Demand is available. You have to have HBO as part of your package. If you want the HBO on Demand channel (or any specific On Demand channel), just add a 1 in front of it.

J


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> HBO on Demand is available. You have to have HBO as part of your package. If you want the HBO on Demand channel (or any specific On Demand channel), just add a 1 in front of it.
> 
> J


WOW!!!! Awesome.

Is there a full list of all available DOD channels?

Thanks again...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> HBO on Demand is available. You have to have HBO as part of your package. If you want the HBO on Demand channel (or any specific On Demand channel), just add a 1 in front of it.
> 
> J


When was HBO added to On Demand? I have not noticed it and I am not home to check.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It has not been added as of yet.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

davring said:


> It has not been added as of yet.


Thanks...that is what I thought.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

davring said:


> It has not been added as of yet.


I figured the original respondent was incorrect.. any ETA as to when it might be added?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

jungleland said:


> I figured the original respondent was incorrect.. any ETA as to when it might be added?


 Hopefully "SOON"


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you folks in the Beta area or the full-release area?

J


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

jungleland said:


> WOW!!!! Awesome.
> 
> Is there a full list of all available DOD channels?
> 
> Thanks again...


I have not seen a public/printed list of the channels. Be sure and turn off your favorites and check periodically as they do seem to appear unannounced


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

davring said:


> I have not seen a public/printed list of the channels. Be sure and turn off your favorites and check periodically as they do seem to appear unannounced


Foolishly on DTV's part, I am a POTENTIAL customer and there is no way for me to view what is available through the on demand service. Everything is vague and there is no detail as to what is available and what's not... No HBO ON DEMAND is a deal breaker.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Someone has put together a list on thsi forum, try a search.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

davring said:


> Someone has put together a list on thsi forum, try a search.


Great, thanks...do you recall any key words from the threads title?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I would try "VOD" (video on demand) or "DOD" (DirecTv on demand).


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

davring said:


> I would try "VOD" (video on demand) or "DOD" (DirecTv on demand).


Thanks for the help, but I tried with those keywords in hopes I might find something, but as they are very broad keywords, I sifted through 5 pages of results and got nothing...Oh well:crying_sa :crying_sa


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The default forum search doesn't look in thread titles when searching, so go to Search > Advanced Search, enter your terms, and change the Search option from "Search Entire Post" to "Search Thread Titles Only".

I just did this with HBO in the search field and got the following hits:

HBO ON DEMAND?
HBO on Demand? NFLN on Demand?
HBO OnDemand ??
Why no HBO or Sho?
HBO?

I then searched other terms: "available" (no results); "master" (as in master list - no results) and then "list" - and got one hit:

Wasn't there a DoD channel list sticky?

That thread leads to this post http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1440346&postcount=3

.. which isn't even in the On Demand forum and hasn't been updated in a while...


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> The default forum search doesn't look in thread titles when searching, so go to Search > Advanced Search, enter your terms, and change the Search option from "Search Entire Post" to "Search Thread Titles Only".
> 
> I just did this with HBO in the search field and got the following hits:
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!

Thanks so much..It does seem that their HD content is lacking...I can only assume that they will be stepping this up soon.


----------

